# Bluetooth thermometer wonderings?



## muddydogs (Dec 12, 2017)

So I was all set to purchase a 6 probe Bluetooth thermometer but after smoking some snack sticks this weekend with my Maverick 732 thermometer I got to wondering if having the phone app would be all that great. Don't get me wrong I use my phone for GPS, ballistics calculations, wind meter and some other stuff so I'm all about the phone and its convenience but I'm wondering if having to look at the phone is really all that convenient when smoking. I set my 732 on the table by my chair where I can glance at it while watching TV, if I need to go do something I can but the receiver in my pocket and take it with me then set it where I can see it once I'm at the new location. I got to thinking that unless I changed my phone setting I would have to unlock my phone each time I wanted to look at the temp, the phone sure doesn't set up all nice and easy like the 732 so I would have to prop it up with something to be able to just glance at it. I'm sure I would adapt to the phone app but after some thought I wonder if its really a great idea? What are others finding with the use of there phones as the thermometer receiver?


----------



## MrFrost (Dec 12, 2017)

I contemplated that as well, as I always have my phone on me, but one thing I considered is the possibility of dirty or messy hands when handling food, possibly wearing gloves.  I didn't want to deal with operating the touch screen under these conditions specifically, so I opted for a stand alone unit that didn't rely on my cell phone.


----------



## oberst (Dec 12, 2017)

I had the same concerns, but took the plunge anyway and bought an iEasyBBQ remote unit that works over my phone.  Not familiar enough with the Maverick, but my older unit seemed off and didn't have remote viewing.  I looked online and scrolled through the various units, and was somewhat shocked when I saw the iEasy had like a straight 5 rating.  It was also one of the most expensive.  But I've learned not to cheap out on my sausage stuff so I got it.  Comes with three probes and can take 6.  I downloaded the app okay, and approached my first batch of sausage.  Can't say a negative thing about the Bluetooth approach.  I just left my phone on for the most part to monitor where things were going.  Nice big bright display for my aging eyes.  In my case at least did not experience the inconvenience I was concerned about like you are.  If your unit already remotes well and has a lot of control you might night gain a lot.  But it sure was a big positive step up for me.  The multiple probes are really nice; I pulled some sausage out earlier than others because their position in the smoker was hotter.  Not advocating this iEasy unit in any way; just what I ended up with.  I'm sure there's a lot of other good units out there.


----------



## MrFrost (Dec 12, 2017)

One of the other factors in my personal decision to not get a unit that needed to pair with my phone, is the possibility that I may need to run an errand and may need my wife to watch the temps and possibly pull something out of the smoker for me, should I not make it back in time.  Obviously I'd like this to NEVER happen, lol, but that usually means it will happen, lol.


----------



## oberst (Dec 12, 2017)

Good point on that.


----------



## MrFrost (Dec 12, 2017)

The 20% discount we get on ThermaPro may have also swayed my decision making slightly, lol.


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Dec 12, 2017)

I use a Fireboard. It connects via bluetooth & wifi. I set it to send a text or notification if the temp passes a certain threshold. Has not let me down yet! Plus my daughter likes help keep an eye on the website and be my set of eyes if I'm doing something else... Absolutely cannot recommend it enough!


----------



## ross77 (Dec 12, 2017)

I just got this:  https://meater.com.  Haven't used it yet though.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 13, 2017)

ross77 said:


> I just got this:  https://meater.com.  Haven't used it yet though.


Units like this kind of make me crazy. Just tell me what the temp is at the end of the probe, I don't need to set a target temp or be told how much time is left all I want to know is the temp. I don't want to pick through a list of preset temps for curtain types of meats to set a target temp because chances are I'm not going for any temp in the list. Did I mention just show me the temp at the end of the probe. Ya an over temp alarm is nice but I seldom use it on my Maverick 732. This is what I like most about the Maverick 732, it just shows me the temp without all the other bull.


----------



## ross77 (Dec 13, 2017)

Sure I get it. I wanted something that synced to my phone though. Technically you don’t have to pick any settings. It will just show the temp but IMO it’s nice to have options. I do want a temp alarm and I’ll be curious to see how well it predicts when the meat will be done. Plus I think it’s cool it tracks both the meat temp and the smoker temp in one device with no wires.


----------



## dr k (Dec 13, 2017)

ross77 said:


> I just got this:  https://meater.com.  Haven't used it yet though.


Is the Meater single probe Bluetooth, Wifi and Cloud? Or just Bluetooth and the set of four all three? I didn't re-read the site and the bluetooth gave two ranges 33ft for an oven, pan or grill and then 10ft for a smoker!?  Would that be from the window in the oven giving a better range?  Then Wifi range is 165ft then Cloud is anywhere you have phone reception. I thought Wifi was anywhere you have phone reception so the Cloud is throwing me off. 
-Kurt


----------



## ross77 (Dec 13, 2017)

The Meater is Bluetooth. But it will link to WiFi and the cloud if you use a 2nd smartphone or tablet. Essentially you link it by Bluetooth to a nearby device and that device sends it to the cloud via WiFi. At that point you have access from anywhere. 

I will be linking mine to an iPad and from there to my phone. Once everything is setup it automatically updates on all your devices the app is installed on. 

They also sell a four pack with a stand-alone WiFi device. Similar to the Thermoworks Smoke setup.


----------



## Artie1 (Dec 14, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> So I was all set to purchase a 6 probe Bluetooth thermometer but after smoking some snack sticks this weekend with my Maverick 732 thermometer I got to wondering if having the phone app would be all that great. Don't get me wrong I use my phone for GPS, ballistics calculations, wind meter and some other stuff so I'm all about the phone and its convenience but I'm wondering if having to look at the phone is really all that convenient when smoking. I set my 732 on the table by my chair where I can glance at it while watching TV, if I need to go do something I can but the receiver in my pocket and take it with me then set it where I can see it once I'm at the new location. I got to thinking that unless I changed my phone setting I would have to unlock my phone each time I wanted to look at the temp, the phone sure doesn't set up all nice and easy like the 732 so I would have to prop it up with something to be able to just glance at it. I'm sure I would adapt to the phone app but after some thought I wonder if its really a great idea? What are others finding with the use of there phones as the thermometer receiver?


I agree with you Ross77. I have two of the Maverick 732 which gives me a total of 4 probes that I can use to monitor meat temps and/or box temps. Like you I just keep them close to wherever I am and a quick glance once in a while lets me know what is going on. For the money you cant go wrong with the mavericks.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 14, 2017)

I honestly think the phone features are overrated UNLESS it's the only way you can see what is going on.
What I think you will find more helpful is the use of 6 probes.  

I use 6 probes total (4 from my HeaterMeter - not to be confused with Meater, and 2 more from my TP20) and they are a godsend.  I wish I had 8 probes!

I have wifi phone features with my setup and what comes in most handy are the probe Alarm features.  So when I'm smoking a brisket or bacon or something overnight the alarms tell me two things:

When the meat is done by hitting IT
If the smoker is having a serious Temp issue - Overheating (pellets catching fire or safety heat switch is failing which has happened twice to me) or Heat Loss (power went out, electrical surge blowing the fuse, or the safety heat switch short circuiting and cutting off the power;  All have happened to me so far)
The wifi Alarm features are fantastic when it comes to sleeping or being away from the smoker and knowing if a catastrophe may be occurring that might burn the house down lol.

I have the ability to open the phone features up through the internet so I can access my Probes/Thermometer from my phone when I'm away from home but I have not done so and don't see a need to do so with all the use I get out of my smoker.   
I have found that there is NO WAY IN HELL I am going to be more then 30 seconds away from reaching my smoker.  
The idea of going to the store or out somewhere while the smoker is running are fairy tale dreams because one spark, pellet fire flare up, grease flame, etc. etc. etc. and everything could burn down... Ask Aaron Franklin about how wise it is to leave a smoker unattended over night, even with years and years of success doing so.  It only takes 1 freak occurrence and everything burns down :)

Long story short, more probes feature is more useful then wifi or cloud access and alarms are the best feature of wifi/cloud access.

I hope this long post helps :)


----------



## MrFrost (Dec 14, 2017)

tallbm said:


> I have found that there is NO WAY IN HELL I am going to be more then 30 seconds away from reaching my smoker.
> The idea of going to the store or out somewhere while the smoker is running are fairy tale dreams because one spark, pellet fire flare up, grease flame, etc. etc. etc. and everything could burn down... Ask Aaron Franklin about how wise it is to leave a smoker unattended over night, even with years and years of success doing so.  It only takes 1 freak occurrence and everything burns down :)



I get and respect that 100%, but when I commented on running an errand or two, I also stated that my wife would be there to tend to the smoker if needed, as well as the fact that I have a luxury of being able to wheel it onto my flat concrete driveway, where, should the unfortunate happen, the only loss would be to my smoker, stand I built, and all accessories in the stand at the time, as well as the food inside the smoker too.


----------



## bregent (Dec 14, 2017)

My $0.02.  After my Maverick died a few weeks ago I ended up getting a Smoke. I had contemplated a bluetooth device or a Tappecue or Fireboard. But realized, I really don't need lots of probes, charts and graphs,  or Wifi/Internet access.  And I'd rather have a dedicated receiver with a display that is on all the time, than have to pull out the phone and open an app. If my needs change I figure I could get the Smoke Gateway which will give me internet access, but I doubt I'll ever want that. What I did need is something with a high and low alarm to warn me if something has gone wrong in the pit, especially during over night cooks.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 14, 2017)

MrFrost said:


> I get and respect that 100%, but when I commented on running an errand or two, I also stated that my wife would be there to tend to the smoker if needed, as well as the fact that I have a luxury of being able to wheel it onto my flat concrete driveway, where, should the unfortunate happen, the only loss would be to my smoker, stand I built, and all accessories in the stand at the time, as well as the food inside the smoker too.



No prob, I understand you completely :)
I wasn't attempting to single you out or anything, just stating my preference and some safety concern for the world in general :)  I'm 100% onboard with you having the wife attend to things if/when you step out.  As you mention things always seem to happen when you expect them not to lol.

I have had more freak occurrences with my MES than I would have imagined.  I just wanted to make sure that people are really weighing the reality/consequence of being far away from their smoker against the desire to be able to monitor their probes from far away.  That's all :)

I think having 6 probes is the most important feature.  Here is what I get with the 4 probes I can monitor using my device and I add 2 TP20 probes outside of this.  This should give an idea as to how well a person can dial in their smokes and produce amazing bbq with all those probes!

This is from my last pork rib smoke:


----------



## MrFrost (Dec 14, 2017)

I do agree with you completely!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 14, 2017)

I wonder about all the probes as well, does a guy need 6 probes? With my Maverick 732 I have a probe measuring my exhaust stack temp and the other probe in the smallest piece of meat to measure internal temp plus my door thermometer is fairly accurate so I have an idea of mid level box temp. I have enough trouble keeping 2 cables untangled let alone 6.
I realized a long time ago that temps don't have to be right on to have amazing smokes and i can generally tell just by looking at a product if its close to done or not.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 14, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> I wonder about all the probes as well, does a guy need 6 probes? With my Maverick 732 I have a probe measuring my exhaust stack temp and the other probe in the smallest piece of meat to measure internal temp plus my door thermometer is fairly accurate so I have an idea of mid level box temp. I have enough trouble keeping 2 cables untangled let alone 6.
> I realized a long time ago that temps don't have to be right on to have amazing smokes and i can generally tell just by looking at a product if its close to done or not.



All valid points, and it is a must to get the cable wrangling down with so many probes lol.

With most of the run of the mill smokes (ribs, pork butts, chicken, etc.) 6 probes is overkill.

Having numerous probes really come in handy when doing things like sausage, bacon, and other dishes that require tight control and smaller margins of error so fat doesn't melt out.

I've found with Brisket I like to run 3 probes in the brisket because it is basically 2 different cuts of meat and wow is it telling to see how a brisket warms/cooks up when you have 3 probes in it.  It is like a race where 1 probe is leading then another takes over then the one that lags the most ends up being the highest in the end.  Very very interesting to the point that I won't even try to figure out the IT of a brisket by using any single point on the brisket.  I always pull a brisket when the tenderness test is passed but man the IT craziness of a brisket is very educational.

I also think that with using an MES, the discrepancy between the temp of bottom rack to the top rack is very handy to know.
At 325F on the bottom rack (yah, I can push my rewired MES that hot) you basically end up with 275F on the top rack.  Chicken skin on the bottom rack will be fine and edible where at 275F on my top rack will give me leather chicken skin.

Please don't think I'm trying to be argumentative.
I'm just pointing out that there are some really valid scenarios where more probes come very handy.
I agree 100% that plenty of BBQ can be made without going overboard on the probes or temp measuring.

I think it all just comes down to the smoker setup and what is being cooked and that will help determine how many, if any, probes are necessary :)


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 14, 2017)

Good info Tallbm. I'm just gathering info at this point since my 732 is working fine though I do have a hankering for a MES 40" which would require another temp unit just in case I want to run both smokers at the same time. :) I tend to go big when I do things so its not uncommon for me to have a couple smoker fulls of snack sticks or a few to many summer sausages to all fit in the GOSM smoker all at once.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 14, 2017)

Makes sense. 
The MES has a whole slew of quirks to work with.
If I had it to do over again I think I would try the Somkin-It 3D.  
It cost a lot more than an MES, but if I add up my PID, AMNPS, Mailbox, and other mods. I bet I come close the the Smokin-It 3D price.  

Just some food for thought :)


----------



## maineac (Dec 14, 2017)

I've had the Maverick, the iGrill2, and now the Fireboard.  For me, each one was an improvement over the last.  The Fireboard will be the last one I buy as it does all I want quickly and efficiently.  Using my phone with a thermometer was not an issue for me at all.


----------

